# Male pup in Nashville, TN Available



## HopeandFaithCA

We are asking $400 for the Golden Retriever puppy we have for adoption to a good home. Long story short, he was purchased last month on a “whim” by a young pregnant girl and her boyfriend who lived in an apartment that strictly enforces a “no pet policy.” When they received an eviction notice, they tried selling the dog to anyone who would pay $500, so we bought the dog from her to prevent “Chase” from going to the wrong home or a backyard breeder as the price seemed too low for such a nice dog.

We would like to see him go to a home where he will be loved and not have to be rehomed again. He deserves the world. He is truly a lovely pup. He comes with his doggie dishes, toys, any remaining puppy chow and favorite blanket. He has not been neutered yet but we pray that the new owners will make the decision to do this. We just simply cannot invest in this as we already are out of pocket for him. If we didn’t have a long-awaited Doberman pup on the way Easter weekend, we would keep him. However, my husband is in Special Ops and goes away on short missions often and we decided to get a Doberman for security. We already have a Dalmatian so there is just no way to have three dogs and keep my sanity! Nor would it be fair to the dogs as I know I couldn't handle 2 pups and my Dal.

We will be putting him in the best possible home we can and the fenced yard, stable, long-term home and allowing this adorable pup to be an indoor pet are the determining factors.


----------



## missmarstar

hope someone will take this boy! he's definitely a cutie


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Thank you for helping this little guy. He is a real cutie! I work full time and am single parent of a teenager, so there is no way I can take on the responsibilities of raising a puppy. Good luck in finding a forever home for him.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Thanks to you both. I'll be praying that he does go to a good home. Until then, he will remain in my care.


----------



## jbsaint

I live in Central Florida, would you be willing to meet somewhere? I have a 7 year old golden, Hunter. He was a rescue and is in need of some canine companionship. I would be willing to drive GA, if you could meet us. Nashville is a little far though. 

Jenny


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Hi Jenny. I am without a vehicle once my husband leaves on Saturday for 3 weeks. You could try posting and requesting transportation assistance here. I believe that is sometimes possible. We are 45 minutes from Nashville near Clarksville right at the border of TN and KY.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

This forum has a great ability to move pups up and down the I-95 corridor. Post a thread asking for a transport from A to B and you will be surprised. Bump the thread as necessary to get your connections.


----------



## indysmum

Hey looks like once you guys sort out the arrangments for the adoption of this cute pup we need help with transport. Post your transport thread on here to get the ball rollling:bowl: Good luck


----------



## goldenmomof3

HopeandFaithCA said:


> We are asking $400 for the Golden Retriever puppy we have for adoption to a good home. Long story short, he was purchased last month on a “whim” by a young pregnant girl and her boyfriend who lived in an apartment that strictly enforces a “no pet policy.” When they received an eviction notice, they tried selling the dog to anyone who would pay $500, so we bought the dog from her to prevent “Chase” from going to the wrong home or a backyard breeder as the price seemed too low for such a nice dog.
> 
> We would like to see him go to a home where he will be loved and not have to be rehomed again. He deserves the world. He is truly a lovely pup. He comes with his doggie dishes, toys, any remaining puppy chow and favorite blanket. He has not been neutered yet but we pray that the new owners will make the decision to do this. We just simply cannot invest in this as we already are out of pocket for him. If we didn’t have a long-awaited Doberman pup on the way Easter weekend, we would keep him. However, my husband is in Special Ops and goes away on short missions often and we decided to get a Doberman for security. We already have a Dalmatian so there is just no way to have three dogs and keep my sanity! Nor would it be fair to the dogs as I know I couldn't handle 2 pups and my Dal.
> 
> We will be putting him in the best possible home we can and the fenced yard, stable, long-term home and allowing this adorable pup to be an indoor pet are the determining factors.


What an adorable puppy! HOW SAD!!! I cannot imagine giving up one of my dogs yet people do it time and time again. GOod luck ... shouldn't have a problem finding a home for that gorgeous pup.


----------



## BeauShel

Jenny,
If you are really serious about adopting him, I would be more than willing to help with a transport. I live in N Fla and can drive up 95 to the Ga/SC border if someone can meet me there. 
I bet there is someone here that will adopt him and you would be able to watch him grow up. Good luck.


----------



## daddysgirl

why did i look at this post? I just fell in love with that sweet boy. wish we lived closer. thanks for taking care of him and making sure he goes to a good home, you are an angel. Denise


----------



## BeauShel

daddysgirl said:


> why did i look at this post? I just fell in love with that sweet boy. wish we lived closer. thanks for taking care of him and making sure he goes to a good home, you are an angel. Denise


Denise, 
You know we can do a transport for you too if you want another one. Roxy would like a sister or brother to play with in addition to the cat. 

Carol


----------



## daddysgirl

BeauShel said:


> Denise,
> You know we can do a transport for you too if you want another one. Roxy would like a sister or brother to play with in addition to the cat.
> 
> Carol


 John would kill me LOL he would have to share his LOVE Roxy with another. funny thing, when i went to get Roxy, he told me "dont bring a dog home" that night Roxy was sleeping on his chest. Denise


----------



## TheHooch

I would be available to help move the pupper along his route.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

If it can be arranged before the weekend, my husband who leaves Saturday afternoon can at least get the pup to a destination near a major route Saturday morning. It's just that he has a mission to leave for that day and is working all week, so please let us know and we will do our best to cooperate. We are between Oak Grove, KY and Clarksville, TN which is 50 miles outside Nashville.


----------



## Hudson

What a sweet puppy,good luck with transporting him to a forever home.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

~~~~~bump~~~~~~


----------



## jealous1

I live off of I-75 near Macon, GA. If he can get to somewhere in/south of Atlanta Saturday I could possibly meet and transport from there to somewhere a couple hours south of Macon.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

Did you find a home for him yet?


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Jenny, please post in the transportation area if you have not already. I have a family wishing to adopt and come pick him up on Saturday. I'd prefer him to go to someone from this group and then I will be donating $20 to this forum from the adoption fee. I am praying for you to find transportation for him. It's the Nashville to Georgia route that seems to be what needs to be coordinated since you will meet him there. Also, we will need to sort out the adoption fee to be paid in advance. I'd also appreciate it if you could possibly take a photo of your yard so I know it is fenced. Forgive me, but I want him to be safe from cars, running away, etc. Feel free to reach me at [email protected]. God bless.




jbsaint said:


> I live in Central Florida, would you be willing to meet somewhere? I have a 7 year old golden, Hunter. He was a rescue and is in need of some canine companionship. I would be willing to drive GA, if you could meet us. Nashville is a little far though.
> 
> Jenny


----------



## indysmum

bumping up


----------



## JensDreamboy

What a beautiful puppy!!! I hope this works out!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

!!!!bump!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Wow! He is a real cutie!  

I wish I could convince hubby that Jester needs a little brother.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Angel_Kody said:


> Wow! He is a real cutie!
> 
> I wish I could convince hubby that Jester needs a little brother.


Hey, you could tell him you can take the balloon to pick the pup up!


----------



## Nicci831

Hmmm transport to CA anyone??? =)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Nicci831 said:


> Hmmm transport to CA anyone??? =)


LOL we're tryin' that already... might be easier if the pup is further North


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Nicci831 said:


> Hmmm transport to CA anyone??? =)


You might be able to look into a paid transport. I can't remember if anyone covers that part of the states. Does Rocky's or is it Rudy's, cover that part of the US? I can't remember.


----------



## daisy

I'll be coming to Atlanta tomorrow night and will be coming back to Jax Thursday. We'll be going to pick up our pup! 

Not sure if any transportation was still needed...


----------



## our_gomez

I'm in upstate sc and would love to help if possible.. not 100% sure i can but give me some dates and i'd def. consider helping


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

I have not heard from the woman interested in adopting him. She is in Florida though and much of the state was without power. Still looking for a loving family to adopt him either way. Please feel free to repost the original posting here with photo and my contact email: [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## indysmum

Noone wants to adopt this cute pup on here then???


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

I haven't heard back from the lady in Florida who wanted to adopt him and said she would drive as far as Georgia and wanted to see if he could be transported to that point from Nashville. She was a new member here. I really thought he would be adopted by now. He is exceptional. He never pees in the house if we take him out often. My husband taught him to "sit" in no time at all. We crate trained him in 30 minutes the way my Dal breeder taught me to do with my Dalmatian. He even goes in now with door open and sleeps in it during the day sometimes. He is a healthy eater and absolutely loves my Dal. I really want to see him go to a good home and to someone here, but I am going to post him in some classified ads as I do need to recoup the money we paid to get him from the previous irresponsible owner. We live on military salary, so we can't afford to just give him away or we would. I have been perhaps too protective on who adopts him. That's probably been a part of the problem (I guess asking for someone to have a fenced yard was a bit much!).



indysmum said:


> Noone wants to adopt this cute pup on here then???


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

HopeandFaithCA said:


> I haven't heard back from the lady in Florida who wanted to adopt him and said she would drive as far as Georgia and wanted to see if he could be transported to that point from Nashville. She was a new member here. I really thought he would be adopted by now. He is exceptional. He never pees in the house if we take him out often. My husband taught him to "sit" in no time at all. We crate trained him in 30 minutes the way my Dal breeder taught me to do with my Dalmatian. He even goes in now with door open and sleeps in it during the day sometimes. He is a healthy eater and absolutely loves my Dal. I really want to see him go to a good home and to someone here, but I am going to post him in some classified ads as I do need to recoup the money we paid to get him from the previous irresponsible owner. We live on military salary, so we can't afford to just give him away or we would. I have been perhaps too protective on who adopts him. That's probably been a part of the problem (I guess asking for someone to have a fenced yard was a bit much!).


 
A lot of rescues want fencing in place. But I've seen plenty of people that are more than responsible with out the fencing. Walks, dog parks, hikes etc.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Yes, I agree. I hadn't thought of that. I just want him to be safe from any harm. I'll adopt him out without the fence requirement.


----------



## My4Boys

I just saw this post but if anyone is needing transportation, I would highly recommend this company: http://www.gotransporters.com/ . This is how we got our new golden puppy Baxter transported from Arkansas to Pennsylvania. I think the cost was $125. (not bad with the cost of gas these days)


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Thanks Diane.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

*This pup is available again*

The lady who had wanted him in Florida has disappeared. I haven't heard from her still. So, he is available. He is such a pleasurable pup!

In the attached picture that we took a couple nights ago, he's listening in on my husband and I reading our daily devotional!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

He's adorable! He will find a good home.


----------



## Nicci831

Hmmmmmm let me talk to Ken......hehe, I know he will tell me no, butttttttttt we'll see =)


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Oh, I want him so bad! However, my dh is very, very insistent that we only have 2 dogs at a time. It doesn't matter that our GSD is my son's dog, and she's almost 14 and doesn't do anything other than sleep in Mike's room. The fact is, she's a dog and she lives in our house, therefore, he won't let me get this puppy. If the timing was different...Nashville's only 2 hours away...


----------



## ShadowsParents

Have you contacted the breeder? I'm surprised they didn't want this lil cutie back!


----------



## Nicci831

Grrrr, Ken wants a female....we already have 2 males =( I hope he finds a forever home soon! But in the mean time, I am glad he is with you guys!!!


----------



## missmarstar

Nicci831 said:


> Hmmmmmm let me talk to Ken......hehe, I know he will tell me no, butttttttttt we'll see =)


we could put him on the Dillon transport and then get him up to norcal no problem!!


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Oh, I am sure the breeder would have taken him back for $0.00! The owner needed the money (read back to beginning of post). Anyway, onwards and upwards... new home is somewhere out there I am sure! 



ShadowsParents said:


> Have you contacted the breeder? I'm surprised they didn't want this lil cutie back!


----------



## pb1221

Hmmm, I'm in Chicago...let me see what I can do.....how old is he?


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

He is 13 weeks old.


----------



## ShadowsParents

HopeandFaithCA said:


> Oh, I am sure the breeder would have taken him back for $0.00! The owner needed the money (read back to beginning of post). Anyway, onwards and upwards... new home is somewhere out there I am sure!


I just ask because quite often it's in the contract that should the owner need to re-home the dog, the breeder be contacted. I'm very glad he's with you and that you are looking for the perfect home for him, I'd just be concerned about any legal wranglings for the owner not following the contract. I wouldn't want it to hurt the future human parents.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

I appreciate that. No, the breeder was contacted by the orig. owner when she brought him (the pup) to us last week. She is forwarding CKC papers to me, so she (the breeder) knows. Thanks for telling me this though. It was the case with my Dalmatian breeders also, but they were very reputable breeders who took their pups back as per the contract. Not the same here sadly.


----------



## Minnie's Mom

I'm in Nashville and can provide transportation from Clarksville down to the TN border, possibly a little farther. I'm available this Saturday morning or on Sunday.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

That's awesome Minnie's Mom. Now we just need a family for him! Update on the pup's shots: he goes tomorrow for his scheduled Corona Virus, DHLLP LA and Giardia-Canine shots. This will put him UTD until Aug 9th when he will need a routine deworm. So this precious little guy is all tuned up! I wish we could keep him. Lord knows I would but our Dobie will be arriving Easter weekend (he'll be 6 weeks) and we have our beloved Dalmatian already :-(


----------



## Minnie's Mom

ok, I'm a little late on the last post..sorry about that. If you're really needing to find her a place to go, you can contact the Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue. That's where we got Minnie Pearl. It's a great organization.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

You'd need to read back to the beginning of this post to see that giving him away is not an option. We have until Easter and I have started advertising him more widely, so I am sure we can find him a home. My husband leaves for a mission this weekend, so I was just hoping he would be homed by then.


----------



## missmarstar

i just linked this thread to a the woman who posted the thread "can i afford a puppy" maybe she'll be interested!


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Thanks a lot, Miss Marstar. It is a win-win because he was an expensive pup when he was purchased in January by the original owner and we are getting his shots done tomorrow, so she would be getting a a sweet pup for a very sweet price. We even crate trained him and he's almost all potty trained in just a week!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Wow, I sure hope this works out! I love watching this forum work its magic to get dogs in need to their new homes.


----------



## BeauShel

Gosh I wish my hubby would let me have him. He is adorable but NOPE. I hope the lady in CAT takes him.


----------



## Phoebe

BeauShel said:


> Gosh I wish my hubby would let me have him. He is adorable but NOPE. I hope the lady in CAT takes him.


He is precious. I'm with you on this...I wish the new poster looking for an affordable puppy would take this little fella...it seems like he was meant for her (cuz I can't have him..he's so cute!).

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## LisaC0503

missmarstar said:


> i just linked this thread to a the woman who posted the thread "can i afford a puppy" maybe she'll be interested!


I made that post and we would love to give such a sweet puppy a home... What do we have to do next?


----------



## missmarstar

YAY!!  great news!!


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Lisa, contact me at [email protected]. We can discuss further and exchange tel #'s. Thanks.


----------



## missmarstar

if you need help getting the puppy up there, let us know, i'm sure everyone here can figure something out


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

It is terrific news! I'll update the forum here tomorrow. Thank you for your kindness and all the help here. I am hoping we can get the transportation worked out. I'd love to see him go to a nice home.



missmarstar said:


> YAY!!  great news!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

This forum never ceases to amaze me!! Great job everyone. Hope this pup makes it to his forever home soon. My fingers are crossed that this one comes together too.


----------



## ShadowsParents

HopeandFaithCA said:


> I appreciate that. No, the breeder was contacted by the orig. owner when she brought him (the pup) to us last week. She is forwarding CKC papers to me, so she (the breeder) knows. Thanks for telling me this though. It was the case with my Dalmatian breeders also, but they were very reputable breeders who took their pups back as per the contract. Not the same here sadly.


Good to hear! I'd hate to see something backfire for the lil guy..... he's a cutie alright, and very lucky to have found you!


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

I just received a private message from a member here interested in him, so if Lisa decides not to go through with adopting him, I may have a backup. I just want him homed where he is in a stable, "forever" home!!! Thanks everyone... I will be donating a small bit of Chase's adoption to this forum to thank everyone.


----------



## pb1221

Sounds like a match! Yay!!


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Good news! The pup is going to a lovely home in Connecticut! Lisa, the new mommy, will be posting to find transportation for him from TN (TN/KY border) to CT. I think she has a lead from a member here. We will keep you all updated. God bless your hearts for all your help and support.


----------



## missmarstar

aww i'm so glad!!! awsome news


----------



## LisaC0503

*I am Lisa and very excited to be this puppy's new Mommy but I do think we are going to need some help with transporation. I got a lead from the thread I posted to a professional rescue transporter who drives from TN to CT everyweekend. I can pay for the pet transporters fee and pick up the puppy in CT no problems but I think we will need help getting the puppy to a pick up location in TN. *

*The puppy would need to be picked up in Oak Grove, KY 42262 (right on the TN border) and dropped off at one of the following locations (hopefully Thurs 3/6 or Fri 3/7):*

*TN & AR Pick-ups_____ *


*Little Rock Arkansas at 9:00am CST every Thursday morning at PetSmart, 11400 Financial Centre Pkwy *
*Memphis Thursday afternoon at 1:00pm CST, at the Cloverleaf Animal Clinic *
*Jackson Thursday afternoon at 3 pm CST exit 79, Citgo gas station *
*Camden Thursday afternoon at 4:15 pm CST exit 126, Phillips 66 gas station *
*Dickson Thursday afternoon at 5:15 pm CST exit 172, Cracker Barrel *
*Chattanooga Thursday afternoon at 5:30 pm EST exit 180B, route 27 south, off I-24 at the Exxon gas station on your Right *
*Nashville at 6:00pm CST Thursday afternoon at the 100 Oaks PetSmart off I-65, Armory Dr. exit *
*Lenoir City at 2:00 pm EST Friday afternoon exit #81 off I-75, route 321 behind BP gas station *
*Knoxville at 3:00 pm EST Friday afternoon Broadway exit #6, off I-640, turn Left at Old Broadway--1st light, at the Food City on your Left *
*Kingsport at 5:00 pm EST on Friday afternoon exit #63 off I-81 at the Shell gas station *
*If anyone can help transport this puppy in TN, I would greatly appreciate it!!!!
*


----------



## missmarstar

just bumpin this up


----------



## BeauShel

Bumping up again


----------



## missmarstar

bumping up again... but i suggest starting a brand new thread called something about a transport so that people in that area will specifically look!


----------



## Deborah

LisaC0503 said:


> *I am Lisa and very excited to be this puppy's new Mommy but I do think we are going to need some help with transporation. I got a lead from the thread I posted to a professional rescue transporter who drives from TN to CT everyweekend. I can pay for the pet transporters fee and pick up the puppy in CT no problems but I think we will need help getting the puppy to a pick up location in TN. *
> 
> *The puppy would need to be picked up in Oak Grove, KY 42262 (right on the TN border) and dropped off at one of the following locations (hopefully Thurs 3/6 or Fri 3/7):*
> 
> *TN & AR Pick-ups_____ *
> 
> *Little Rock Arkansas at 9:00am CST every Thursday morning at PetSmart, 11400 Financial Centre Pkwy *
> *Memphis Thursday afternoon at 1:00pm CST, at the Cloverleaf Animal Clinic *
> *Jackson Thursday afternoon at 3 pm CST exit 79, Citgo gas station *
> *Camden Thursday afternoon at 4:15 pm CST exit 126, Phillips 66 gas station *
> *Dickson Thursday afternoon at 5:15 pm CST exit 172, Cracker Barrel *
> *Chattanooga Thursday afternoon at 5:30 pm EST exit 180B, route 27 south, off I-24 at the Exxon gas station on your Right *
> *Nashville at 6:00pm CST Thursday afternoon at the 100 Oaks PetSmart off I-65, Armory Dr. exit *
> *Lenoir City at 2:00 pm EST Friday afternoon exit #81 off I-75, route 321 behind BP gas station *
> *Knoxville at 3:00 pm EST Friday afternoon Broadway exit #6, off I-640, turn Left at Old Broadway--1st light, at the Food City on your Left *
> *Kingsport at 5:00 pm EST on Friday afternoon exit #63 off I-81 at the Shell gas station *
> *If anyone can help transport this puppy in TN, I would greatly appreciate it!!!!*


I'm confused. Isn't the puppy *IN* Nashville right now? Why would he need to be taken to Ky and then back to Nashville?


----------



## LisaC0503

The woman who has the puppy is in KY (on the TN border) and she says she is about an hour away from Nashville. Her husband is leaving this weekend and she can't get the puppy to Nashville next week since she doesn't drive that far alone so we would need help getting the puppy to the pickup location in Nashville (or one of the other locations on the list if it made more logical sense) I am in CT and have never been to TN so I have no idea where all these locations are.....

I did start a new thread asking for help with this transport:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=398264#post398264post398264


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope this works out. I'm in Hamden and have to GR's of my own. I would love to see another GR with a loving forever home in CT!


----------



## cubbysan

This forum is awesome!!!


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

*Update on GR Pup - Good News on His Healthcare Plan!*

I have great news about the GR I have that is going to be fostered (not confirmed, but looks like he has a new home in CT!).

I just took him for his shots that he was scheduled to get. He got a clean bill of health. He is actually 11 weeks old this week, not 14 weeks as I was told when we took him in. Wow, he is so smart for 11 weeks (crate trained and pretty much potty trained in the last week). Also, Banfield inside PetSmart where he has a one year plan goes with the dog, not the owners who purchased it. So his shots and regular vet visits is covered for the rest of the year! If the new owner who takes Chase wants to upgrade the plan for $5 per month, his neutering will also be covered. This is such great news! So not only do the new owners get a fabulous, healthy and really smart purebred GR, they get a basic health plan coverage pre-paid for the year by the original owners.


----------



## LisaC0503

I am writing this post with a heavy heart…. We will not be able to take this beautiful puppy after all. We had applied to adopt a rescue pup (before we had heard about this puppy) and we were approved to adopt but the puppy we had originally wanted had an adoption pending. We thought that was the end of it but I got a call that the original adoption fell thru and if we wanted the puppy she was ours. We had to make the decision quickly since she is ready to go to a home now and there was a waiting list so we agreed to take her. 

There had seemed to be issues with getting the puppy from this forum to CT and then there were a few issues with working out payment options since my hubby didn’t want to Western Union money and I am most used to paypal and that didn’t work for HopeandFaithCA so I was not even sure this puppy was going to make it to us. 

I wish I could take both dogs but financially, that is just no possible for our family. I do hope that this beautiful puppy finds a wonderful forever home soon!!!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

I sure feel sorry for this little guy and hope he finds his forever home soon...he is quite a handsome fellow.

I would take him in a heartbeat, but I already have 2 goldens and my husband is against a 3rd...and as much as I would want one I know that 3 would be pushing it for us....


----------



## Jackson'sMom

That little guy is SO cute, but I'm just not in a position to take on a puppy. I would only consider that after I retire, as I simply don't have the time to devote to training a pup. I know my daughter would love to have another dog, but then, she's not the one who does most of the work.


----------



## missmarstar

that's too bad, but congrats on your new puppy! 

someone's gotta take this pup.. he's so cute!!


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

I just found out now that Lisa is not taking Chase after all, so I will be continuing to find him a home. I thought something might be wrong since I did not hear back from Lisa at all yesterday, but I am glad she has found a pup. Honestly, I don't know how you breeders and rescuers do it with all the time that goes into homing a pup!


----------



## indysmum

awww what a shame he still needs a home!! Did you advertise him locally to you??any reponse from that?


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

I may actually try that. The main problem being that there's a huge military base here and not a day goes by that a dog here isn't up for adoption or "must go" as people buy and get dogs on whims here. Oddly enough, the vet we took the pup to today for his shots told me the same thing. She breeds Boxers and does Boxer rescue. Although my husband is military, I don't take offense to it because although we might be an exception, I'm afraid we're the minority! Animals are like disposable toys to people here. People see an ad a see a pup and they get him/her on the spot or if they can afford it and don't really realize or care what they are getting themselves into!

Another member here wanted to be contacted if he didn't get adopted by the last person, so I have contacted her. I'll do up some classified ads after my husband is gone away.



indysmum said:


> awww what a shame he still needs a home!! Did you advertise him locally to you??any reponse from that?


----------



## missmarstar

I can sort of understand with the military thing as my boyfriend is in the navy and we live in a highly populated navy area... but if you look for a slightly older military family, with kids etc.. they are more likely to not give up a dog as something disposable when one or the other parent gets deployed. just a thought


----------



## deeogee1

jbsaint said:


> I live in Central Florida, would you be willing to meet somewhere? I have a 7 year old golden, Hunter. He was a rescue and is in need of some canine companionship. I would be willing to drive GA, if you could meet us. Nashville is a little far though.
> 
> Jenny


Is this who you contacted?? There were several offers to help get the pup to FL.


----------



## 3 goldens

It is so sad about military familes leving their pets behind. it happens here all tahe time--navy base which is being closes and will be closed by 2010. I have heard the story from our vet and from the little local rewcue. Some just move and leave dogs/cats INSIDE rented houses apartents, etc knowing they will be soon. Ohters leave the animals tied or fenced. Is really sad. We have often wondered if that is how honey came to be in resuce--and we got to adopt here. 

But not all are like that by any means. the ones that lived across the street from us for 4 years had an adopted grey hound that coulnd't make the grade as a racer, an adopted blind cat, had had a 12 year old lab and 5 year old poodle when they moved in--and adopted another dog and a took in a stray kitten while living across the street. When they moved, every animal went with them.


----------



## sheilaem

:wavey:I live in nashville and would love to get another golden. Mine passed awayabout a year and a half ago at 13 years


HopeandFaithCA said:


> We are asking $400 for the Golden Retriever puppy we have for adoption to a good home. Long story short, he was purchased last month on a “whim” by a young pregnant girl and her boyfriend who lived in an apartment that strictly enforces a “no pet policy.” When they received an eviction notice, they tried selling the dog to anyone who would pay $500, so we bought the dog from her to prevent “Chase” from going to the wrong home or a backyard breeder as the price seemed too low for such a nice dog.
> 
> We would like to see him go to a home where he will be loved and not have to be rehomed again. He deserves the world. He is truly a lovely pup. He comes with his doggie dishes, toys, any remaining puppy chow and favorite blanket. He has not been neutered yet but we pray that the new owners will make the decision to do this. We just simply cannot invest in this as we already are out of pocket for him. If we didn’t have a long-awaited Doberman pup on the way Easter weekend, we would keep him. However, my husband is in Special Ops and goes away on short missions often and we decided to get a Doberman for security. We already have a Dalmatian so there is just no way to have three dogs and keep my sanity! Nor would it be fair to the dogs as I know I couldn't handle 2 pups and my Dal.
> 
> We will be putting him in the best possible home we can and the fenced yard, stable, long-term home and allowing this adorable pup to be an indoor pet are the determining factors.


----------



## missmarstar

glad to see this thread resurface with some hopefully good news!!


----------



## indysmum

Wonder if the pup is still available?? hope she replies soon.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

Hello all, the pup was adopted to a wonderful, wonderful couple today! He absolutely loved them. Thank you for your support. God bless. This topic can now be closed THANK GOD!!!


----------



## missmarstar

thats great!!!


----------



## missmarstar

oh, i hope you told them about this forum, maybe they'll join!!


----------



## Blackie6

*Too late*

I just saw this thread today & would have been interested in the puppy for the same reasons the CT mom was. We have been looking for a golden too & I just can't believe the prices. We bought our 1st GR in '95 and I am sure $699 was expensive too at the time but three kids later $1,200 & up seems so expensive. We are just looking for a nice golden for a family dog & not to breed or show. 

Glad to hear the puppy found a good home, he was a cutie and like someone said on another thread...never seen an ugly golden puppy!:wave:


----------



## Karen519

*Blackie*

Blackie:

Check with the Golden Ret. Rescues, the shelters and the Humane Societies in your area for a Golden Ret Pup.


----------



## TheHooch

Blackie6 said:


> I just saw this thread today & would have been interested in the puppy for the same reasons the CT mom was. We have been looking for a golden too & I just can't believe the prices. We bought our 1st GR in '95 and I am sure $699 was expensive too at the time but three kids later $1,200 & up seems so expensive. We are just looking for a nice golden for a family dog & not to breed or show.
> 
> Glad to hear the puppy found a good home, he was a cutie and like someone said on another thread...never seen an ugly golden puppy!:wave:


Welcome to the forum Blackie!


----------



## Blackie6

*Thanks for the welcome*

I posted in the puppy & breeders section but I think I will visit here more often! I did do an online search not too long ago, and found a NJ golden rescue site, but they only had older (9 & up) dogs available. It was very VERY difficult for my kids to watch our beloved dog pass away. I am not sure they (or me even) are ready for an older dog that may not live too much longer. We are really looking for a puppy, but does not have to be a 7 weeker can be an older puppy that needs a family. This might not be the area to ask, but I was also told I could register with the seeing eye dogs and possible get a seeing eye "reject" as many people who specifically raise GR for seeing eye do not always keep their dogs (have other dogs) if not acepted into the seeing eye program. Is anyone familiar with this program? Maybe I could ask in another forum too.


----------

